# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify this young lady

## yonaga

What ethnicity/admixture would you guess?

----------


## don_joe

East Europe, Slavic.

----------


## ntindeo

Lol! :Cool V: ! Romanian girl from Galați or Călărași.  :Good Job: 
She has a sweet face! But I can't speak in more detail :Useless:  ... unfortunately. :Wallbash:  :Grin:

----------


## johen

> Lol!! Romanian girl from Galați or Călărași. 
> She has a sweet face! *But I can't speak in more detail* ... unfortunately.


Elsa? ..............

----------


## ntindeo

> Elsa? ..............


Yes... *NO!*  :Cry:  *Lol...*  :Nuts:  :Depressed:  :Drunk:  :Grin:

----------


## kostop

With all this make up and photo filters, she could be from anywhere.

----------


## yonaga

> With all this make up and photo filters, should could be from anywhere.


So true!  :Laughing: 

Well, let's add another photo. Less make-up, slimmer, poorer quality photo, even more filters, yet reasonable enough.

----------


## Teegurr

She actually looks Slovakian or Polish.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

Eastern Balkans around Serbia

----------


## calf

German

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

